# OmniStep spares



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, does anyone know where i can purchase Omnistep spares, as i need one of the small plastic corner pieces ??

Thanks 
Brian


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

*Ominstep Spares*

I have an electric Omnistep. Does anyone know where I could get an instruction leaflet for emergency manual use?


----------



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

Hello Walmer/Enodreven
Agents for Omnistor steps is;
Broadview Blinds
57 Hatchpond Rd.
Poole
Dorset
BH17 0JZ
Phone 01202 679012
E Mail [email protected]
Regards Eddie


----------



## stewart19 (Jan 16, 2006)

*Omnistep spares*

Hi,

You might want to contact Omnistor direct, I did and got first class service.

My step had ceased to work within the 2 year warranty period, Broadview took a week to reply to my email and then only told me they had referred it to Omnistor head office.
Omnistor replied to my direct email (even though they are in Belgium) within 24 hours, it then took about a week for them to dispatch a replacement step to my local dealer FOC.

Website is www.omnistor.com 
Regards
Stewart


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I know that this an old thread :wink: 

But I need an omni step spare. 8O 

Coming out of the van, I must have come down rather heavyly on the extended step and one of the "rivets" holding the tread plate to the extending arm has broken. :? 

Are these available as spares, are the "rivets" easily replaced or has anyone had the same problem and found another solution?


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Just a sunday evening bump


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

I have also been looking for a spare part, this may assist you

http://www.omnistor.com/gb/service/servicemenu.php

You can get the part number, but can only source the parts from a dealer

Mark


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Mark

thanks for that, I now know what I need   

I had tried googling omni step but I certainly did not find that site 8O 

many thanks


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

I had to replace some of the rivets on my omnistor step with a bolt replacement kit which I got from a company called Rose awnings the man there was very helpful, I am sorry but I cannot find the company maybe someone my know to help you.

The kit had four bolts nuts washers and plastic sleeves. all the info was sent with the kit, I found it easy to replace the rivets.


----------



## BlackScorpion (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.roseandcompany.co.uk/

Excellent company, for parts and advice


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*OmniStep Spares*

The Omnistep on our Starspirit is the single step type with a moulded step just inside the van. Later Starspirits had the two step version (sounds like a dance)
Our step has to come off for a welding repair as one of the holding brackets has a split in it.
Does anyone know if it is necessary to remove the inside step (black plastic) in order to take off the omnistep?
Thanks.


----------

